# Dnp for 50 days?



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all, just wondered if anyone has ever ran a low dose dnp cycle for this long?

Ive done 500mg a day for 14 days before, but wondered how 125mg ed for 50 days would work, or would it be better for 250mg for 25 days? @DiggyV what would you recommend if.you don't mind me asking?

Cheers


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

If you are thinking about running dnp for more than 3 weeks then you need to look at your diet. 21 days at 250mg with a decent diet and training program and you should lose about a stone. If you need to lose more than that then you should be concentrating on your diet otherwise you will just end up putting all of the weight back on as soon as you stop the dnp.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

warsteiner said:


> If you are thinking about running dnp for more than 3 weeks then you need to look at your diet. 21 days at 250mg with a decent diet and training program and you should lose about a stone. If you need to lose more than that then you should be concentrating on your diet otherwise you will just end up putting all of the weight back on as soon as you stop the dnp.


I don't want the weight loss to be as dramatic as a stone in 3 weeks, I'm doing a slow recomp so not sure if it would be worthwhile to run a low dose for an extended period of time


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

tigerdel said:


> I don't want the weight loss to be as dramatic as a stone in 3 weeks, I'm doing a slow recomp so not sure if it would be worthwhile to run a low dose for an extended period of time


DNP is not a slow recomp drug... If you want a slow recomp you would be much much better off just reducing your calories slightly.

Also - due to how the tabs are dosed, unless you eat like an obese american you will lose weight more quickly than you planned anyway. It's a powerful drug with only one aim, rapid weight loss.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

As above, for a recomp you only need to lower your cals by 250 per day or increase your cardio. If you are set on using DNP then 125mg for 21 days should be more than enough for what you are looking for. Even on this low dose you will still have the side effects and will probably be more than happy to end the cycle after this time. 21 days doesn't sound long but when you are hot, sweaty, have carb cravings and lethargy it seems like a lot longer.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

warsteiner said:


> As above, for a recomp you only need to lower your cals by 250 per day or increase your cardio. If you are set on using DNP then 125mg for 21 days should be more than enough for what you are looking for. Even on this low dose you will still have the side effects and will probably be more than happy to end the cycle after this time. 21 days doesn't sound long but when you are hot, sweaty, have carb cravings and lethargy it seems like a lot longer.


I didn't get any sides on dnp until going above 250 and even at 500 ed I found it bearable. I could quite easily do it naturally however there isn't much info on a low dose long dnp run, it's more of a curiosity thing tbh just to see if.it.could work


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

stay safe.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TBH I wouldn't run it for more than 3 weeks. As has been said DNP is not a slow burn drug, it is for short term goal achievement. It can interfere with any other goals around gaining lean mass. Also unless you are on AAS then you will start catabolising muscle as well. Over short periods the fat loss will far out weigh the loss in muscle tissue, but longer term you are going to run into more issues. If you are looking for something more long term look at calorie reduction, or cycling clen 2 weeks on / off.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

DiggyV said:


> TBH I wouldn't run it for more than 3 weeks. As has been said DNP is not a slow burn drug, it is for short term goal achievement. It can interfere with any other goals around gaining lean mass. Also unless you are on AAS then you will start catabolising muscle as well. Over short periods the fat loss will far out weigh the loss in muscle tissue, but longer term you are going to run into more issues. If you are looking for something more long term look at calorie reduction, or cycling clen 2 weeks on / off.


Cheers, was just curios as it hadn't been done so was wondering what the effects would be, personally I don't like clen find dnp sides more bearable as I need steady hands for work reasons! Will probably just stick to 12 day cycles then!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

**** that.2 weeks & ya feel like ya gonna crack lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

tigerdel said:


> Cheers, was just curios as it hadn't been done so was wondering what the effects would be, personally I don't like clen find dnp sides more bearable as I need steady hands for work reasons! Will probably just stick to 12 day cycles then!


Oh it has  so the advice I give is based on personal research.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

DiggyV said:


> Oh it has  so the advice I give is based on personal research.


Fair play mate, probs just run a quick 12 day 500mg ed since its ordered then!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

tigerdel said:


> Fair play mate, probs just run a quick 12 day 500mg ed since its ordered then!


In my pretty extensive research you need to be running for at least 14, ideally 21 days. also 500mg correctly dosed will be almost impossible to maintain. I managed 5 days before stepping back down to 250mg.

if you want the logic, protocol and supplement breakdown for this let me know, and i'll post again tomorrow.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

DiggyV said:


> In my pretty extensive research you need to be running for at least 14, ideally 21 days. also 500mg correctly dosed will be almost impossible to maintain. I managed 5 days before stepping back down to 250mg.
> 
> if you want the logic, protocol and supplement breakdown for this let me know, and i'll post again tomorrow.


I've read a few of your posts, so I'm happy to trust your knowledge. Right well I will.try a 21 day 250mg.

Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tigerdel said:


> I've read a few of your posts, so I'm happy to trust your knowledge. Right well I will.try a 21 day 250mg.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation


 @DiggyV is very knowledgeable on DNP and indeed many other subjects , you would do well to listen to him .

he`s a top coach aswell .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> @DiggyV is very knowledgeable on DNP and indeed many other subjects , you would do well to listen to him .
> 
> he`s a top coach aswell .


Aww shucks. :lol:

almost called in to see you today, but got side tracked and ran out of time - perhaps next week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Aww shucks. :lol:
> 
> almost called in to see you today, but got side tracked and ran out of time - perhaps next week


Welcome anytime mate , check my new fb post buddy


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Its doable but not recommended. I would be surprised if there are many people who could handle 50 days on DNP... you get to a point around 3 weeks were you are just sick to ****ing death of the sweating haha!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

125mg a day and you become acclimatised to it. I'd happily run it 50 days at that low dose and expect to lose say 20lbs over not using it all things equal.


----------



## Lucky5331 (Mar 7, 2014)

I seem to tolerate DNP well. My only problems at 400 and 600 mgs were that the carb cravings intensified. I would like to try 250 mg for 3 weeks with a clean diet.


----------



## Lucky5331 (Mar 7, 2014)

At a low does how long will it take for T3 to be affected?


----------

